# Tomahawk gooseneck [ebay]



## j3ffr3ym (Jun 29, 2020)

Does anyone know what this is off of? 









						VINTAGE BICYCLE, EXTREMELY RARE,WALD TOMAHAWK STEM  (GOOSENECK)  | eBay
					

Was bead blasted and is painted.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 1motime (Jun 29, 2020)

$5.24 right now.  6 days to go.  Might go a bit higher.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 29, 2020)

Just saying


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

j3ffr3ym said:


> Does anyone know what this is off of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a Wald stem. The only bike I’m aware of that these came factory on is the ‘39 Manton Smith Golden Zephyr. They could have been bought over the counter and put on anything but you mostly see them on big tank Shelby’s. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Jun 29, 2020)

$102 two hours later.  Could get dizzy watching.


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2020)

I've got a great idea, let's bead blast the old nasty original chrome off that nobody wants and make ready to be all shiny on a shiny bike like everyone wants...   jeez. Ruined.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 30, 2020)

Probably won't affect the sale price that much


----------



## slick (Jul 1, 2020)

1motime said:


> Probably won't affect the sale price that much




I would pay more for original chrome instead of this one or a rechromed one. Doesn't match any of my bikes.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2020)

slick said:


> I would pay more for original chrome instead of this one or a rechromed one. Doesn't match any of my bikes.



Hold out for the next one


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2020)

slick said:


> I would pay more for original chrome instead of this one or a rechromed one. Doesn't match any of my bikes.



In all honesty, most collectors would just re-chrome it anyway.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> In all honesty, most collectors would just re-chrome it anyway.



Some parts are more valuable to have in hand than the condition itself!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Plenty of restored Shelbys out there for a re-chromed stem to go on! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2020)

Hopefully restored not "restored"


----------



## mrg (Jul 1, 2020)

Never really got the Shelby connection?, I always thought I was 80's collectors wanted deluxe bike with deluxe accessories ( just a aftermarket neck except M & S Zephyr ), any OG period documentation for Airflow   with a Wald #4?


----------



## slick (Jul 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> In all honesty, most collectors would just re-chrome it anyway.




That's not a collector in my eyes. And all those shiny shelbys usually are hiding sin under all that shiny paint. Like rotten tanks full of bondo.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

slick said:


> That's not a collector in my eyes. And all those shiny shelbys usually are hiding sin under all that shiny paint. Like rotten tanks full of bondo.



Yeah and then there are the bikes with fake tanks, cut down girls racks, fiberglass parts but we all collect within our means and tastes. Some folks like crust, some like shiny, and some just like a nice, complete bike regardless of the parts on it whether fake or not--doesn't make them any less of a collector, does it? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

mrg said:


> Never really got the Shelby connection?, I always thought I was 80's collectors wanted deluxe bike with deluxe accessories ( just a aftermarket neck except M & S Zephyr ), any OG period documentation for Airflow   with a Wald #4?



I've never seen any Shelby factory literature showing either the Wald 4 or 5 (tomahawk) stems on factory Shelby bikes. I've seen these found on Schwinn, Colson, and others as this was an aftermarket stem. For whatever reason though you see these stems and the knuckleguards (also aftermarket) primarily on Shelbys even though they could have been put on any brand bicycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 2, 2020)

$501 with 3days to go!


----------



## 1motime (Jul 2, 2020)

So ANY bike is OK.  ANY condition is OK.  Original manufacture parts or "fake" are OK. 
Terminology is what determines who is a real collector or not?  Now who defines the word collector?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2020)

And.....behind Door #2!















						Pre War Bicycle Reproduction of a Wald Tomahawk Stem  | eBay
					

Rare scarce as hens teeth reproduction of a prewar Wald Tomahawk Stem. Condition is used/rough. Sold as is.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 1motime (Jul 2, 2020)

She is a beauty!  Get the grinder out and warm up the copper tank!  And some sheet metal for the handlebar gap!  This is what makes "restoration" so much fun!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 3, 2020)

$607 with 2 days to go!


----------



## then8j (Jul 3, 2020)

*Some are easier to reproduce then other*.


----------



## slick (Jul 3, 2020)

Ridden......... not patio furniture.
What's that saying...? Quality, not quantity?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2020)

slick said:


> View attachment 1223039
> 
> Ridden......... not patio furniture.
> What's that saying...? Quality, not quantity?



Mine are ridden as the Hurricane Coasters can attest to. Quality? I can’t believe you went there. As I recall your bike has a fake tank and cut down girls rack. All of mine are the real deal. You can have both quantity and quality if you focus. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Jul 4, 2020)

I thought I saw an earlier comment in this posting that anything goes in the old bicycle collecting world.  Must have been another one about "restoration"  My bad


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Mine are ridden as the Hurricane Coasters can attest to. Quality? I can’t believe you went there. As I recall your bike has a fake tank and cut down girls rack. All of mine are the real deal. You can have both quantity and quality if you focus. V/r Shawn




One of 10 reproduction STEEL tank, REAL aluminum MENS rack. Get your facts straight before you speak unless you enjoy the taste of feet in your mouth.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 4, 2020)

slick said:


> View attachment 1223039
> 
> Ridden......... not patio furniture.
> What's that saying...? Quality, not quantity?



That is a BEAUTIFUL Bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2020)

slick said:


> One of 10 reproduction STEEL tank, REAL aluminum MENS rack. Get your facts straight before you speak unless you enjoy the taste of feet in your mouth.



Hata gonna hate! Still trying to figure out how you think a bike with a fake tank and no original paint is of a higher quality than an original paint bike with no artificial sweeteners or additives? All I’m tast’n is real Shelby big tanks. Enjoy the ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Jul 4, 2020)

This is the CABE I miss!


----------



## then8j (Jul 4, 2020)

Seems as if these Shelby bikes are the most interesting bike, not because of the bikes themselves [which are awesome bikes] but because of the emotional attachment that people get with them. 
Over the years i have seen many people having heated ‘conversations’ about these and a few threads shut down because of that.lol 

I love it.
Just remember that the one that dies with the most toys wins.......right?


----------



## 1motime (Jul 4, 2020)

Actually the one that dies with the higher moral values wins.  The toys are just to have fun with.........


----------



## kreika (Jul 4, 2020)

I think Shawn has his Chris’s mixed up. I own the abomination with a fiberglass tank and modified girls to boys rack. I’m sensing a NPD disturbance in the force.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 4, 2020)

Words have already been said


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2020)

Since you require originality, I guess this one fits the bill better? The ONLY full deluxe original no nose in existence. Chrome fluted fenders, chrome rack, chrome guard. There.....are you happy now Shawn? And yes, its mine. Yet another one ridden, and not being patio furniture. I could pull out the other 52 Shelby bikes I own and do a photo shoot also but there's not enough time in a day or wide enough angle lens to get them all in.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 4, 2020)

The words have been said, the deed has been done. . . a line was crossed.  Will it be war? Or will the two men reconcile? [Did I spell that right?]   Reconsyle… no reconcile... no. I think it's reconcile. Anyway let's be pals. Surely there must be common ground?   Don't call me surely. We all like bikes, we hate our spouse. Did you ever see mine?


Pity me...Oh boy, something just happened to me. . . I must have blacked out again. What day is it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2020)

No problems on my side just wondering what I did to Chris for him to troll me? Feel free to email me if you want to discuss privately


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m hoping this can all be patched up! Politics is divisive, but Is the bicycle hobby divisive? Please say “NO”! Too many beautiful people and beautiful bikes to hold any grudges! Let’s celebrate our differences and set an example for the future on this bicycle site!
All this said while I listen to African music, eating Indian food and drinking Sonoma County Pinot Noir!! Celebrate diversity America!!!


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2020)

All I know is the one that dies with the most toys is just as dead as the one with few toys, their relatives have more stuff to sell!


----------



## 1motime (Jul 5, 2020)

Back to Tomahawk.  Tonight is the night!.  Maybe it will end up on a Schwinn Debutante!


----------



## 1motime (Jul 5, 2020)

$710 
 31 bids.   Somebody is happy


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 5, 2020)

Someone wanted that stem really bad.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 5, 2020)

And I made them pay...


----------



## the tinker (Jul 6, 2020)

What did Wald originally sell this stem for, a buck? So much for someone's 1200 dollar stimulus check. Probably will spend the rest on a first class chrome job.


----------

